# Old drywall compound was used...



## AJMCC (Sep 8, 2017)

My drywall sub used old stinking compound on one of my remodel projects for some reason. Ive used this crew plenty of times and they do really good work but this is a first... 

My question is...Can i leave the work alone and the primer and paint will get rid of the smell? Any health concerns if i go down that road?

Or is there something else i need to do? 

Work was done on saturday morning and i got to check it out monday afternoon, so its been a full 2 days of curing for the mudwork.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I would ask your drywall sub how he wants to proceed.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It was nice of him to apply a multitude of magnificent, moldy mud on your walls :blink:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just used brand new green bucket and it stunk like ads. Are you sure it was old.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AJMCC (Sep 8, 2017)

It was pretty gross. Work looks great but smells like roadkill. The homeowner walked by and actually started gagging. Embarrassing. Been doing alot of research and Im going to prime the wall with two coats of zinzer mold and odor killer. Will see if that takes care of it. Since there is no visible mold or anything i think it was just a bad batch of mud.


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

When mud is so cheap, what could have possibly made them decide to use it? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## AJMCC (Sep 8, 2017)

Beats me. It’s happened to me twice before where i opened up a bucket and immediately threw it out.

Talk to my guy and he said they didn’t really notice a smell when they were doing the work, which i find hard to believe.

I just put two coats of that mold and odor Killing primer. We’ll see if that works. If not they will have to cut out and replace that area of drywall.

Has anyone else ever had this problem before?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You smell this as soon as you open the bucket, it smells like rotten eggs. Some brands go bad faster than others, and if you freeze a bucket, it goes bad fast once it thaws out.

I don't use stinky mud, and I wouldn't want to have tgat liability.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Seen brand new buckets smell really bad and have mold. The smell does go away but it takes a couple weeks.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, have him remove the offending stuff.

It is the byproducts of anaerobic bacterium that you smell plus maybe a bit of mold.

The bacteria will break down the compounds that hold the mud together so it may come loose after a bit of time.

Andy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

AJMCC said:


> Beats me. It’s happened to me twice before where i opened up a bucket and immediately threw it out.
> 
> Talk to my guy and he said they didn’t really notice a smell when they were doing the work, which i find hard to believe.
> 
> ...


It tough to smell with all the marijuana smoke in the air when they are mudding.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a bucket of the mold killing primer get moldy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I had a bucket of the mold killing primer get moldy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of that may not be mold but bacteria colonies.

Andy.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Still. It's pretty nasty.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

